# BR Series New Holland Round Balers



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Yes i was going to see if anyone knew if you can run cover edge net wrap in the BR series im gonna trade my JD 466 in on a new BR 740 or 750 silage special not goin back with JD there balers are Junk Sorry JD people i guess the JD balers just arent for me


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the coveredge is standard on most if not all BR series baler if they have netwrap.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought a new New Holland BR7070 this year and mlappin is right the coveredge is standard on them. In my opinion it is a very good baler and makes great looking bales. You talked about a* new *BR740 or BR750 those are not the new models but are now a couple years old, the new models are BR7000 series


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I love my silage special even in dry hay. Don't think you'll be disappointed with one. Will take more HP to roll wet hay.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Yea were pulling the Deere Right now with a Ford TW 10 its 110 hp and it never pulls down so we we should have the horse's im gonna finish out the year with the deere and buy a new holland baler anywhere from 2004 up model. Is it true the balers will stretch the 48 & 64 inch net some what barely over the edge ive been told they will then you can run the coveredge net in them to though im really looking forward to get a baler thats reliable i just am not satisfied with deeres overating on quality thats not there. Thanks everybody for the opinions im hooked on the BR series baler also how do yall like the 3 rollers in the baler does it keep the bale more uniform and how does the endless belts workout.

Thanks Everyone

Colby


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just bought mine in time for first cutting, made about 250 silage bales so far this year (which is far more than I wanted to) so in theory the endless belts should hold up much better as from how I understand it, it's usually the splices that let loose. I ran the last of my 48" thru it before switching to the 51" and it will definitely cover the whole bale from edge to edge with 48", which is something I never could get my 644 to quite do.

Don't really have an opinion on the three rollers, the 740A has em and so did my previous 644 and all I can say is I never had any trouble with those. Baler before the 644 was a chain and slat baler that even had floor chains instead of rollers, anything was a step up from that.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Im gonna buy a 740 next spring pay my deere off and sale it and get me a good baler 2 bearings have already went out on me in the past week and baby powder the rollers all the time gets old and the 48 inch net doesnt go to the edge very much its real hit and mist. Do u run jd coveredge threw your baler now i was gonna run it when get my 48 used up but i want a baler that will put the 48 on edge to edge not 4 inches away from the edge.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm using aftermarket 51" net.

You're TW-10 will run a BR740 with no problems, as I run mine with a White 2-110 which is also 110 HP, it hardly ever knows there is anything hooked behind it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

CImpson, I run a 7060 and 7090 NH with netwrap and they make great looking bales. Your Ford should be no problem for either of these size balers. I pull both of mine with a JD 6430 and JD 4240 tractor. The 740's should not have a problem putting your netwrap edge to edge. Mike


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Everyone is right that you will have no problem running JD CoverEdge in a NH BR Series. I just hope that you are using up what CoverEdge you have - as you are paying quiet a premium for two liitle insignificant pieces of elastic and some fancy reflective material to get their "NightFlash". You ask about the Roll-Belt concept that NH Balers feature - the theory is that by having those steel forming rolls in the front of the chamber - you will have a constant force for improved density and consistent core starts. NH balers also feature a floor roll which allows the weight of the bale to be carried on it instead of by the belts like a JD does. If you look at a JD baler you will notice they have a VERY aggressive belt pattern which they require because they do not have the steel forming rolls or a floor roll. Also notice on a JD that they have a Very heavy lacing - called an alligator style lacing - they require this because of the force that is applied to the belt because it is ALWAYS carrying the weight of the bale. You also ask about endless belts - typically with all belt balers the lacing is the weak point - so, endless belts solve that problem. They will stretch if improperly run but I have had great results with them and will NEVER order a baler without them. As a long time NH Baler owner - I don't think you will be disappointed. Typically I will get 20,000 plus rolls out of one before I even think about trading. I hope my rambling helps .......take care

ON A QUIET NIGHT..............................IN THE SOUTH.............................YOU CAN HEAR A JOHN DEERE RUST!!


----------

